# Locking Storage Cabinet



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Just finished my latest project. A friend of ours ordered a cabinet for her classroom that she can lock.

I built it using Lodgepole pine project panels from the Big box store and poplar for the face frame and shaker style door frames. I also attached a frame to the rear to give the cabinet additional support and prevent stuff from damaging the 1/4 inch birch back.

I didn't get a pic with the top on. Rain was imminent so we loaded up and took off. Then when we got to the classroom, we learned she was about to leave due to a medical emergency at home. So no pic. 

But she loves it.
Mike


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Looks Good! Thanks for Sharing!


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Well done


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Nice job Mike.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Thank you all.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*Shaker*

Very nice cabinet. I have a question, if you built cabinets with this style door ( Shaker ) what would you drawer front style be? The same thing or does anything go with this? Better yet what would your preference be? I am doing some kitchen cabinets and still haven't decided on the doors. I have an ogee stile and rail set ( Amana 55430 ) and a tounge and groove set ( Amana 55400 ) and to be honest have never used the ogee, I am a bit chicken to try it. I have quite a bit of 3/4 Red Oak plywood drops I am trying to use for doors but I saw this cabinet and maybe I will get some 1/4" oak plywood and go that route. Any suggestions? Wado


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Wado said:


> Very nice cabinet. I have a question, if you built cabinets with this style door ( Shaker ) what would you drawer front style be? The same thing or does anything go with this? Better yet what would your preference be? I am doing some kitchen cabinets and still haven't decided on the doors. I have an ogee stile and rail set ( Amana 55430 ) and a tounge and groove set ( Amana 55400 ) and to be honest have never used the ogee, I am a bit chicken to try it. I have quite a bit of 3/4 Red Oak plywood drops I am trying to use for doors but I saw this cabinet and maybe I will get some 1/4" oak plywood and go that route. Any suggestions? Wado


When we built *our buffet*, I built the doors with raised panels. a lot of work but they turned out nice. I have since upgraded my router to the Triton 3 1/4hp. It just loafs along slinging that big cutter (3 1/2 inches dia.). The Bosch did OK but I found the Triton on sale, so... 

When we remodeled our kitchen, we were in a time crunch, so we opted to buy the doors and drawer fronts from Evans Cabinet and Door in Brenham. They do good work. That might be a good option for you to consider. Sometimes you have to pick your battles. This turned out to be a good idea.

Edit: Drawer fronts are usually slab for the standard shallow upper drawer, then frame and panel for the others.

Good luck.
Mike


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*Doors and Drawer Fronts*

Thanks for replying, Mike. I guess I will try to keep everything done in the shop here. My recent trip to the dentist busted holes in all four of my pockets so I have to do with what I've got. I have built slab doors with a two inch edge band before with three quarter panels. Kind of heavy for sure but good hinges will handle them. I think I will go with a thinner band and see how it looks. When I get one made I will put a picture up for critique. Wado


----------

